# Sad day for the show jumping world.



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

How sad  Prayers for all that knew and loved him.


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

So terrible. One of the showjumping greats..may Hickstead reast in peace. ;(
I too have seen a horse die that way, he had an aneurysm while a young girl was riding him cross country..


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I just saw the video and wish I hadn't... That is so sad. Was it confirmed to be a heart attack?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I searched for the video. How very sad... And scary... I wonder if they do autopsy to see what happened to him. But in any case it won't return a friend.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Can't find the video, can you put a link in?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I wonder if they collected some of his semen prior to this sad event. If not, it's a shame. He was such a wonderful horse that it would have been nice if there were foals who carried his wonderful personality, big heart and lovely conformation.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> ... I wonder if they do autopsy to see what happened to him.
> 
> ​


I believe reading that they _will _do an autopsy to see the exact reasons of his death.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> Can't find the video, can you put a link in?







Sorry, folks... It's very disturbing though.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

How sad.. I absolutely cannot imagine watching my horse die like that..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Poor Lamaze, he must have felt so helpless.


----------



## SpottedDraftRider (Jun 26, 2011)

May you rest in peace Hickstead. You will be missed by us all.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Kitten, I wish you had PM'ed that link. I started this thread saying it would not be posted here. I wish you hadn't.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Absolutely horrifying.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

absolutely heartbreaking, seeing a horse collapse is very traumatic i dont even know who this horse is saddly but i will be praying for the rider and family tonight.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hidalgo13 said:


> I wonder if they collected some of his semen prior to this sad event. If not, it's a shame. He was such a wonderful horse that it would have been nice if there were foals who carried his wonderful personality, big heart and lovely conformation.


 
They did in fact collect semen and he has several foals, one of which is owned by Eric Lamaze.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Heartbreaking for the Canadian Equestrian's and Canada as a country. Hickstead was considered one of the best in the world. Eric Lemaze has lost his most important dancing partner. RIP Hickstead.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Glorious, glorious horse, and what a horrible way to lose him. 

I feel terrible for Eric, and for all the people in that arena who watched this happen.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yikes, it's so sad when a horse dies at a show. I was at an expo once and an arabian dropped dead in an english class. I would absolutely hate for any of my horses to die that way, I would feel so guilty.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Crimson--Hickstead and Mr. Lamaze were on their way out of the ring, thankfully, when it happened....so it actually wasn't DURING the class._

_I consider it that Hickstead passed after finishing something that he loved to do, not because of it. It also wouldn't surprise me that he held on until he was walking out of the ring either, so he could finish the job he loved._



_An official statement was released, and they are saying that there will be an autopsy performed._

_I am hoping that Hicksteads body will be allowed to be shipped back home, so that he can be buried here...be it on home soil in Canada, or at a memorial spot of choice (KY Horse Park?)._

_Also, the rest of the class declined to continue with the regularly scheduled program, and supposedly all stood in the arena for a moment of silence._

_I wouldn't be surprised if Mr. Lamaze dropped out of his events that he was supposed to be in, at the Royal Winter Fair._


_My condolences go out to Eric, the Torrey Pines family, and to Team Canada. _



_(I watched the video on another forum, and although heart breaking, found it educational. As another person in that particular thread said, it looked like in the video that Hickstead took one last look at Eric before he laid his head down, and I would have to agree with that person._

_Although sad to watch, we cannot censor everything, and hopefully those who viewed the video learned what a heart attack can look like. Not to mention, the video did come with a warning that it was disturbing.)_


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

crimson88 said:


> I would absolutely hate for any of my horses to die that way, I would feel so guilty.


At least he went out doing what he loved; no doubt about it, that horse LOVED his job!


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

That's so sad. The article on chronicle of the horse said they are doing an autopsy but presumed heart attack. So young, so sad. 

I was at a polo game where a horse dropped dead of a heart attack. I haven't been to a game since. They tried CPR and everything, it was so sad.

I really appreciate the the other riders declined to continue in his honor.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Hidalgo13 said:


> I wonder if they collected some of his semen prior to this sad event. If not, it's a shame. He was such a wonderful horse that it would have been nice if there were foals who carried his wonderful personality, big heart and lovely conformation.


They did and were selling it at $5,000 first come first serve. I'm guessing that price is going to sky rocket now though. 

Torrey Pines Stable - Stallions

R.I.P


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Poor horse. I personally would have been on the ground with my horse trying to comfort him. But everyone deals with things different. 
It was obviously to much for the poor horse very sad.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I wish I hadnt watched that...I feel so devastated for Lamaze, what a horrible thing he has gone through.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't think it was sad at all. That horse died doing what it was meant to do. He didn't waste away in retirement or get put down after a painful injury. He was healthy right up until the moment of his death. We should all hope to be so lucky.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Well I thought it was real nice for the rider to start tapping the horse in the head with the crop while he's seizing. Whatever I feel for the horse not the rider. Sorry just my opinion.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

What a devastating death. How awful for all of the people watching the event.

Poor Eric looked like he was in shock. I think most people would be, too.

RIP to a lovely horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Buckcherry said:


> Well I thought it was real nice for the rider to start tapping the horse in the head with the crop while he's seizing. Whatever I feel for the horse not the rider. Sorry just my opinion.


Do you really think he was hitting the horse with the crop? I saw him touch the horse maybe three times with the crop and it was probably not on purpose. Even if it was intentional it wasn't out of malice and even if the horse wasn't beyond feeling it wouldn't have felt them much. I think you might want to re-evaluate what you actually saw.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Buckcherry said:


> Well I thought it was real nice for the rider to start tapping the horse in the head with the crop while he's seizing. Whatever I feel for the horse not the rider. Sorry just my opinion.


Are you kidding me?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cash113 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am very sad and could not live to see my horse or any horse for that matter die that way....


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

No I'm not kidding watch the video.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

It was intentional. And even if the horse was beyond feeling it doesn't make it right. Your allowed your opinon and I mine.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Eric didn't smack him with the crop... if it was an intentional action, I interpret that as more of a "hey... hey!" tap because I'm sure he had no idea what was going on. And it certainly wasn't safe for him to get close enough to touch him with his hand. 

This horse is phenonmenal... Eric is probably the person who knows him best... They won gold medals together, for crap's sake. Do you think he would hit his partner while he's down like that? I think it was unintentionl; There was probably so much going through his mind, he was runnning on adreneline that it just happened.

And do you see Eric being consoled by a groom (I'm assuming) as they load Hickstead's body into the ambulance? I'm sure he's crushed. His ride of a lifetime just died without an ounce of warning. I don't see how you can't feel bad for him... what he went through is traumatizing. I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't compete for a while.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Heartbreaking. My thoughts are with Eric Lamaze and the team who cared for such a wonderful, inspirational horse. =(

I'm not sure how anyone could look at this situation and feel anything other than empathy for a fellow rider who lost his friend but I learn new things everyday. <sigh>


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

What a tragic loss. My thoughts are with Eric Lamaze. How heartbreaking it must be to lose a partner as astounding, dedicated, and talented as Hickstead.

RIP Hickstead.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_If I had a horse go down like that, and that was flailing, I would probably be trying to get his attention with a few crop pokes as well....not "beating on him", which obviously wasn't what Mr. Lamaze was doing. Give the guy a break. You can't tell any of us that you wouldn't have been freaking out if that had happened to you, and most likely would have done something similar._



_From the Eric Lamaze page on Facebook:_

_"_This is this Facebook Page Administrator writing. John and Donti Flieschhacker(co-owners of Hickstead) are going to Florida to be with Eric when he arrives home. John said they have a horse that Eric really really likes. Their daughter Ashley had the horse in Europe this summer, the horse is in Florida now and will be waiting for Eric to take over and start training as soon as Eric is ready. Eric will have the support of all his friends in his time of sorry."


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I watched some footage of him jumping and it was amazing. He goes of 6 foot walls like he's skipping.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

He made a deer look like a lumbering hog.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

very sad that he passed away.

May he live happily in horse heaven. I imagine he will be a legend up there like he is on earth.

RIP.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Our horses do what we ask, far and above what they normally would do. We can only be grateful that when we lose one, that they shared their accomplishments with us. It's seems appropriate that this great horse receives the honor he deserves..


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

RIP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Buckcherry said:


> It was intentional. And even if the horse was beyond feeling it doesn't make it right. Your allowed your opinon and I mine.


There was a good comment on one of the videos on youtube that the horse was known for his colic episodes and that there is a good possibility rider just tried to encourage him to get up (being in complete shock). But again, I haven't seen any smacking there. I have to say the whole situation was handled rather quietly.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

So depressing :'( I always love watching the Spruce Meadows on TV and would wait for Eric and Hickstead! I loved how they worked together and how Hickstead easily sail over the high jumps and eat up the ground with his gallop  He will be very missed and well remembered! As everyone said, he died doing what he loved <3


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

so so sad and devasting  poor poor horse, owners, rider, grooms, and crowd to be honest everyone involved with such a wonderful athlete x


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

He was an amazing athelete...truly a joy to watch. RIP lovely Hickstead. My heart goes out to Eric, his grooms, owners and all he has touched.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

CEF has just said that Eric will be showing at the Royal Winter Fair (he is on his way there now)and that he is understandably devastated but felt he needed to continue on.
They are having a Tribute to Hickstead at the Royal. So sad for everyone


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

this is so sad. i am not a jumper but i loved this beautiful horse. he made it look so easy!! may hickstead rest in peace leaving eric with inspiration and willingness  to continue the path they started


----------



## GunSmoke (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't imagine what it must have been like to have your partner fall out from under you with no warning. What an amazing horse he was, and he has surely left his mark on the show jumping world. I'm sure he jumped over the rainbow bridge and is now happily playing with all the great equine athletes of the past.


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

I watched the video. Heartbreaking. I do have a question though - if his death is due to a heart attack could that signal a genetically faulty heart? And could that be passed on to his offspring? And if it can be passed on - is the chance of having a phenomenal jumper out of an amazing sire worth the risk of him dying young from a genetic heart disease?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Buckcherry said:


> It was intentional. And even if the horse was beyond feeling it doesn't make it right. Your allowed your opinon and I mine.



My opinion for what it's worth..

i don't suppose for one nano second that any rider goes through a step by step practice of what they would do if their beloved partner collapses and dies in the ring on live TV with the eyes of the world watching.


With the benefit of hindsight and slow motion you could probably find many things that a person may have done differently, but personally it is in very very poor taste to take a man to task for his actions watching his horse die, SHAME ON YOU


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

YES shame on me for caring for the horse.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Buckcherry said:


> YES shame on me for caring for the horse. LOL REALLY



The horse was dying...I'm sure he was in way more pain from a heart attack then getting lightly tapped on the neck with a stick. I probably would have done the same thing...it would be my first reaction to get the horse back on his feet.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Buckcherry said:


> YES shame on me for caring for the horse.


NO you truly don't get it do you, your shame is that you do not seem to get that Eric would of been heartbroken as well, yes it is truly tragic that the horse passed, but he is dead and gone far from hurt and pain now, but you choose to question the actions of a man in shock and grief, seeing is partner dying in front of him, that is your shame.

Also presuming that others here don't care, you know I am really sad that a great horse is dead, but I'm actually relieved that it happened then, not in the middle of the round, you can so easily imagine how much worse it could have been, and Eric could of well been seriously injured or killed as well.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I think it's rather callous to criticize unless you've been in those shoes. I've seen one of mine go that way and it was one of the most helpless feeling moments I've had in a lifetime with horses. In that moment there is not much of a thought process other than OMG, what do I do now and losing it shortly after. I couldn't tell you exactly what I did during those minutes, but I'm certain I would have appeared like a crazy lunatic had it been on video. 

I think this thread needs to get back to it's original intent. Honoring a phenomenal horse and the partnership that they shared.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I agree with Erika. I also would have been trying to get the horse back on his feet as well._


_Here is the video of the moment of silence the riders and audience took._





 
_The moment of silence starts somewhere halfway through, after a few statements from an FEI official and the FEI President._


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for sharing that Velvets a very moving tribute from spectators and competitors alike


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you velvet!!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Link to his round. Does not show his collapse. Also shows the moment of silence._

Latest : Keystone XL


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

What gets me is that Hickstead seems to make a gallant effort to go down as gently as possible, keeping his rider - and friend - from harm. What a soul this horse must have had to behave like he did... and what a passion that horse must have had for jumping. It is a rare thing to find a horse so passionate, and Hickstead is a gem that is sure to be missed. RIP


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

This is so sad. I feel awful for Eric, that was probably his best buddy. They were an incredible team. I am sure that Hickstead is running in horse heaven with the likes of Secretariat and Man O' War now.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Thank you velvet!!



Thanks... This is how I want to remember him. 

From one rider to another, my heart aches for Eric and all who were involved w/Hickstead. He was a once in a life time horse.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

From Eric's FB page...

*Éric Lamaze
We finished our round, I circled and was leaving the ring, and he collapsed and died of an apparent heart attack”. “It is the most tragic thing that has ever happened. We had him until he was 15, and we had a great time together. He was the best horse in the world. We are all devastated.”*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Didn't have time to reach each reply, so bare with me if I repeat something.

My thoughts are with Eric and those who worked closest with Hickstead, today while my horse was getting his teeth done - I was talking to my vet about this and she shared many ideas with me. 

I cannot imagine what it would be like to loose a horse which you have put so much time, compassion and pure love into. Let alone see it happen before your own eyes. Hickstead and Eric were an incredible team together, at least he died doing what he loved most and with the person who loved him most.

RIP HICKSTEAD.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Very sad, what a tragedy. 

He'll always be remembered for his greatness

RIP Hickstead


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

What a truely amazing horse...Poor Lamaze. Would have been so horrific to lose his partner!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

According to this article, Eric is slated to speak Wednesday morning. 

Horse the Gretzky of Jumpers, Lamaze teammate says - thestar.com


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Annnie31 said:


> CEF has just said that Eric will be showing at the Royal Winter Fair (he is on his way there now)and that he is understandably devastated but felt he needed to continue on.
> They are having a Tribute to Hickstead at the Royal. So sad for everyone


I read that too. I'm not sure if it was Hicksteads owners or someone else, I don't remember.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I was fortunate enough to watch Eric and Hickstead compete together at Spruce Meadows the first time they won the CN International and when they came back to Spruce after the Olympics. 

One thing that amazed me the most, is that after their round Eric could just drop the reins and would always give Hickstead a pat. It was amazing to see that he could trust this horse, who just a few seconds ago was speeding around the course, so much that he didn't have to hold on at all.

My heart goes out to all of the people involved with that amazing horse.

RIP Hickstead.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

He was riding a new mount at The Royal last night and when he entered the ring the audience gave him a 15 second standing ovation. It was really, really moving! He'll be competing again tonight at 20:00 EST and everyone can watch the stream for free:

Royal Agricultural Winter Fair 2011 Free Access

Schedule of events:

http://royalfair.org/files/rawf_time_schedule-final_20-11_11_0.pdf


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

“What these horses do for us is incredible. They become part of our family. They really change our lives. It is a sport we choose because we love it and it is sport we choose because we also love the animal. It is not like breaking a hockey stick or breaking a tennis racket. We become very close to these animals and we have great respect for what they do for us. We are in the limelight with them. A horse like Hickstead changed my career. For me, it meant everything.” - Eric Lamaze

Heartbreaking. All the best to Eric and his team!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, McClain won the International GP. Too bad I'm not a Ward fan.....


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

That is exactly the way my cat died a year an a half ago--she spread her legs apart as if to gain balance, fell over, gasped and spasmed, and was gone. I, too, was in shock and couldn't fully comprehend what was happening as I happened. I was asking my boyfriend to find the vet's number, and he gently told me "it's too late--she's gone." I think the person criticizing Lamaze's every move in those moments is beyond insensitive. Those moments are surreal and horrifying all at once. I can't even imagine what it's like for someone for whom it's not "just" a pet who is dying in front of their eyes, but a companion and partner as well. My thoughts are with Eric Lamaze, and RIP Hickstead.

(I don't know jumping at ALL, but watching the videos of Hickstead jumping are just amazing to my untrained eyes. He snaps his front legs up, snaps his hind legs up, then there's a moment of hang time. Amazing.)


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone know who he rode?


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

A black horse named Harold something. They said he had bought it for his student. They had 1 rail down if memory serves.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Well thats pretty good! Do you know how he placed?


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> A black horse named Harold something. They said he had bought it for his student. They had 1 rail down if memory serves.


Herald 3.

He had time faults, very slow pace compared to the other riders but he stated it was for Hickstead and not for himself. Here's a video:


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Still pretty good, Thanks for posting it


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

How awful. That would be so hard to watch your best friend die like that.

RIP


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Eric did a wonderful job of giving Harold a safe, sane round. Eric had not ridden him that much, it seems.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

^ I just watched the round and I have to say that they make quite a nice pair.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hmmmmm they get like this clot and they die.... it happened also to a young girl while going over a jump in midair. the horse died in mid air


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ohmygod. I didn't even know he died! He was my favourite! This is so sad  

RIP Hickstead, Best wishes Eric


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

How horrible... I couldn't watch that entire video. Rest in peace, you were an amazing horse! I couldn't even imagine watching my horse die like that. So sudden. His jumping was amazing !


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hickstead blew the main aorta. When this happens, death is quick.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

This is so sad  My thoughts go out to Eric. Hickstead was an amazing horse!


----------



## nucks93 (Dec 7, 2011)

I feel so bad. ;( But why was Eric hitting him on the nose when he collapsed? To try to get him back up? Idk..I didn't really like that..


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

How sad....


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

nucks93 said:


> I feel so bad. ;( But why was Eric hitting him on the nose when he collapsed? To try to get him back up? Idk..I didn't really like that..


Hickstead had a history of colicing and I assume Eric thought that might have been the case and was tapping him with his crop, trying to maybe get him back on his feet? Then again who knows... when your horse is dying in front of you and you're not sure WTH is going on it's hard to say how anyone will act. It's not like he was doing it to be malicious.


----------

